# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  θέλω να ξαναγίνω...σκορδόπιστη!

## cAtTaC

αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος!θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω στα 47-48 κιλά και να πάω ακόμα πιο κάτω.είμαι 1.68μ. κ θέλω έτσι για το γαμώτο να δω πώς θα δείχνω στα 42 ας πούμε!άσε που αν τα καταφέρω και φτάσω εκεί κ χάσω δηλ. 14 κιλά σίγουρα θα έχω πολύ περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση κ δεν θα αισθάνομαι άσχημα για το πώς φαίνεται το σώμα μου αν πάω ας πούμε μέχρι κάτω στο περίπτερο!Γιατί έτσι νιώθω.Ισως ακόμη να με δει κ τ πρώην αγόρι μου και να τολμήσει να μου πει να τα ξαναφτιάξουμε.Έχω μάθει ότι το θέλει και τι καλύτερο απ'το να του δώσω αυτή την ώθηση!Άσε που αν φτάσω τα 42 μπορεί να καταλάβουν οι δικοί μου ότι υπάρχω κ να νοιαστούν για μένα!!!Επιτέλους!Εσείς τι λέτε;Δεν θα άλλαζαν όλα;:yes:

----------


## anasa

42????????????????? einai poli liga!!! nomizw idi ise mia xara... g kanena logo den prepei na to riskraris! an thes na noiastoun oi dikoi sou vres ena allo tropo, min pezeis me ti zwi sou! thes na deis pws tha eisai? mia maza me kokkala tpt parapanw! i aftopepoithisi sou mporei na tonothei me xiliades tropous mi aftokatastrofikous! mas rwtas ti leme k an tha allazan ola! k veve tha allazan pros to xeirotero agapoula mou! min pezeis me afta!

----------


## cAtTaC

το θέμα είναι ότι είχα συνηθίσει αυτή τη "γλύκα" του αδύνατου σώματος και ποτέ μέχρι φέτος δεν μπορούσα να με φανταστώ σε αυτά τα κιλά.Άσχετα απ ότι μου λένε οι άλλοι εγώ βλέπω στον καθρέφτη μια κοπέλα που είναι σαν κουβάς!το σιχαίνομαι αυτό..ποτέ δεν είχα τόσο μεγάλες καμπύλες και μπούτια..νιώθω χάλια..είμαι χάλια..μόνο μια τέτοια απώλεια θα με έσωζε..κι όσο για τους δικούς μου..έχω προσπαθήσει τα πάντα αλλά μάταια..μόνο αν έφτανα μέχρι το νοσοκομείο θα με πρόσεχαν..

----------


## anasa

filenada (an mou epitrepeis na se apokalw etsi ) min mpeis se afto to tripaki. gia to ipsos sou prepei to varos sou na kimenete apo 58-68kg. k ta 50 akm ine poli liga oxi ta 42. kane mia sizitisi sto spiti k pes kathara ti aisthanese. k min to skeftese kan to nosokomeio. k akm k simasia na min sou dinoun oi dikoi soi astoun k psa3e alla endiaferonta pou tha se gemizoun, kainouries parees k filous! eimai sigouri pws den eisai san kouvas, apla exeis afto pou exoume oi perissoteroi apo edw mesa! xamili avtoektimisi k katolou epignwsi tou pos pragmatika eimaste!

----------


## sweetOctober

με το να χασεις 14 κιλα απο ενα αδυνατο υγιες σωμα το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να το αρρωστησεις. Ουτε ο φιλος σου θα γυρισει ουτε η σχεση με τους δικους σου θα αλλαξει, γιατι θα τους τρομαξεις τοσο πολυ που δε θα εχετε χρονο να χτισετε μια σωστη σχεση τρεχοντας στα νοσοκομεια. Το σωμα το υγιες το εχεις, ηδη, νομιζω ηρθε η ωρα να αναρωτηθεις για την ψυχη σου. Αν το μυαλο σου παιζει παιχνιδια καλο θα ειναι να μοιραστεις τις σκεψεις σου με τους δικους σου ανθρωπους. Αν θεωρεις οτι δε νοιαζονται μπορεις να μιλησεις σε ενα ψυχολογο, ειναι παντα εκει για σενα, εχεις αμεση επαφη, εχει τις γνωσεις να σε βοηθησει και να αντιμετωπισεις τα θεματα σου. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι στην πορεια θα δεις πως οι δικοι σου νοιαζονται, κι οχι επειδη εισαι αρρωστη αλλα επειδη εισαι υγιης, χαρουμενη και περνας καλα.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by cAtTaC_
> το θέμα είναι ότι είχα συνηθίσει αυτή τη "γλύκα" του αδύνατου σώματος και ποτέ μέχρι φέτος δεν μπορούσα να με φανταστώ σε αυτά τα κιλά.Άσχετα απ ότι μου λένε οι άλλοι εγώ βλέπω στον καθρέφτη μια κοπέλα που είναι σαν κουβάς!το σιχαίνομαι αυτό..ποτέ δεν είχα τόσο μεγάλες καμπύλες και μπούτια..νιώθω χάλια..είμαι χάλια..μόνο μια τέτοια απώλεια θα με έσωζε..κι όσο για τους δικούς μου..έχω προσπαθήσει τα πάντα αλλά μάταια..μόνο αν έφτανα μέχρι το νοσοκομείο θα με πρόσεχαν..


η απωλεια δεν σωζει, η απωλεια στερει. Η ιδια η λεξη εχει το στερητικο μεσα. Το κλειδι δεν ειναι στο να χασεις βαρος ή στο να χασεις οτιδηποτε. Καταλαβαινω οτι εσυ το βλεπεις αλλιως, ομως καταλαβε οτι χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια, μακαρι να γινοταν διαδικτυακα. Θα περιμενω νεα σου με αγωνια κι ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## cAtTaC

> _Originally posted by anasa_
> filenada (an mou epitrepeis na se apokalw etsi ) min mpeis se afto to tripaki. gia to ipsos sou prepei to varos sou na kimenete apo 58-68kg. k ta 50 akm ine poli liga oxi ta 42. kane mia sizitisi sto spiti k pes kathara ti aisthanese. k min to skeftese kan to nosokomeio. k akm k simasia na min sou dinoun oi dikoi soi astoun k psa3e alla endiaferonta pou tha se gemizoun, kainouries parees k filous! eimai sigouri pws den eisai san kouvas, apla exeis afto pou exoume oi perissoteroi apo edw mesa! xamili avtoektimisi k katolou epignwsi tou pos pragmatika eimaste!


μπορεί και να χεις δίκιο για τη χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση!αλλά πραγματικά όταν σου λέω ότι έχω προσπαθήσει τα πάντα μ τ δικούς μου τ εννοώ!Και αυτό που είπες..τους έχω πει ακριβώς πώς αισθάνομαι..στη μάνα μου δηλ γιατί με τον πατέρα μου είμαστε πολύυ μακριά και κυριολεκτικά κ μεταφορικά..παρ όλα αυτά δεν νοιάστηκε ούτε στο τόσο!Το μόνο που είπε φωνάζοντας"Άσε με και συ μωρέ στην ησυχία μου..δεν είναι ώρα τώρα γι αυτά"!Έτσι κάνει πάντα..ποτέ δεν είναι η "κατάλληλη ώρα"..Πραγματικά αν ο μόνος τρόπος για ν καταλάβει ότι υπάρχω είναι ν φτάσω στο νοσοκομείο..τότε δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή.Ασε που όλα αυτά τα περιττά κιλά μ έχουν ρίξει τελείως και έχω χάσει τελείως την κοινωνικότητα που είχα..:barfy: Μετά απ όλα αυτά εσύ τι θα έκανες δηλ;

----------


## cAtTaC

sweetOctober,έχω προσπαθήσει να πείσω τη μάνα μου άπειρες φορές να πάμε σ έναν ψυχολόγο που γνώριζε η ίδια πολύ καιρό(ειρωνία έτσι; )και στον οποίο έκανε ψυχανάλυση πολύ παλιά αλλά τίποτα δεν γίνεται... μου έχει πει ψέματα άπειρες φορές ότι θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί του και θα κλείσει ραντεβού και περνάει καιρός και όχι μόνο δεν παίρνει αλλά κάνει ότι και καλά δεν το θυμόταν καν(ενώ της το υπενθύμιζα συνεχώς)..εκτός απ'αυτό δεν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει κάτι ουσιαστικό να συζητήσω μαζί του και άσε που είναι και το άλλο..το οικονομικό θέμα..μείζον θέμα!μου λέει ότι μία συνεδρία την χρυσοπληρώνεις...

----------


## anasa

tha pigena se ena psixologo ! afto tha ekana kati pou ekana polles fores k me voithise. psixiatro g tin akrivia! sigkekrimena ston fragkisko gonidaki stin athina oso spoudaza! einai foveros! me voithise se ola, k se thema igeias alla k psixologias! tha sou pei aakrivws pws na antimetwpiseis ola su ta provlimata. min katastrepseis to swma sou k tin zwi sou. einai krima !!! an oi goneis sou den katalavainoun pws einai lathos apenanti sou den ftais esi! min pezeis me tetoia pragmata! an paei kati strava? an pethaneis? tote ti? ti tha kerdiseis?

----------


## sweetOctober

γραψε στο google δωρεαν ψυχολογικη βοηθεια, βγαζει πολλα ενδιαφεροντα λινκ!!! Νομιζω υπαρχει κι ενας φορεας που λεγεται ανασα ή καπως ετσι, και ειναι δωρεαν. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι μπορεις να βοηθηθεις δωρεαν, μαλλον πρεπει να το ψαξειςμονη σου και να παψεις να απευθυνεσαι στους γονεις σου, που απο οσο διακρινω δεν εχουν τα χρηματα, αλλα ουτε τον χρονο και δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι περνας. Δεν εχει νοημα να αποδειξεις τι περνας, αλλα να το περασεις. μετα θα λυθουν ολα. Εμεις ειμαστε εδω οτι μπορουμε να προσφερουμε.

----------


## cAtTaC

> _Originally posted by anasa_
> tha pigena se ena psixologo ! afto tha ekana kati pou ekana polles fores k me voithise. psixiatro g tin akrivia! sigkekrimena ston fragkisko gonidaki stin athina oso spoudaza! einai foveros! me voithise se ola, k se thema igeias alla k psixologias! tha sou pei aakrivws pws na antimetwpiseis ola su ta provlimata. min katastrepseis to swma sou k tin zwi sou. einai krima !!! an oi goneis sou den katalavainoun pws einai lathos apenanti sou den ftais esi! min pezeis me tetoia pragmata! an paei kati strava? an pethaneis? tote ti? ti tha kerdiseis?


Να σου πω τ αλήθεια δεν με νοιάζει και να πεθάνω..έτσι όπως έχει γίνει η ζωή μου δεν τη θέλω πια και τόσο..έχω κάνει και μερικές απόπειρες αλλά πού;Παραείμαι δειλή για να τολμήσω το μοιραίο.. :(

----------


## cAtTaC

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> γραψε στο google δωρεαν ψυχολογικη βοηθεια, βγαζει πολλα ενδιαφεροντα λινκ!!! Νομιζω υπαρχει κι ενας φορεας που λεγεται ανασα ή καπως ετσι, και ειναι δωρεαν. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι μπορεις να βοηθηθεις δωρεαν, μαλλον πρεπει να το ψαξειςμονη σου και να παψεις να απευθυνεσαι στους γονεις σου, που απο οσο διακρινω δεν εχουν τα χρηματα, αλλα ουτε τον χρονο και δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι περνας. Δεν εχει νοημα να αποδειξεις τι περνας, αλλα να το περασεις. μετα θα λυθουν ολα. Εμεις ειμαστε εδω οτι μπορουμε να προσφερουμε.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη!Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα θελα το θέμα να παρει περαιτέρω διαστάσεις γιατί θα νιώθω ακόμη χειρότερα..άσε που οι περισσότεροι φορείς για να σε βοηθήσουν πρέπει να πάσχεις από κάποια διατροφική διαταραχή..αν είχα ήδη ανορεξία ή αν έγραφα πέρυσι εδώ στα κιλά που ήμουν τότε(46,5-47)ίσως κάτι να γινόταν..αλλά το πρόβλημά μου έχει πολύ πιο βαθιές πιστεύω ρίζες..δεν οφείλεται δηλ μόνο σε λάθη των γονιών μου..έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με το δικό μου το ξερό κεφάλι και το πείσμα μου όταν βάζω ένα στόχο να τον πετυχαίνω..δυστυχώς εδώ η πειθαρχία που δυστυχώς έχω και η τελειομανία ίσως αποδειχτεί καταστρεπτική...όπως και να χει δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις μέχρι να το δοκιμάσεις...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλησπέρα,επίθεση γάτας!( έτσι διαβάζει η φαντασία μου το username σου :) )
Δεν ξέρω τι είναι "σκορδόπιστη",αλλά μάλλον δε θα το'θελα καθώς τα σκόρδα μυρίζουν άσχημα.
Διάβασα πέντε ποστς σου μόνο,ανάμεσα στα γραφόμενα των οποίων συγκρατώ πως είσαι στο λύκειο
κι έχουν χωρίσει οι γονείς σου.Ζόρικα φαντάζομαι και τα δύο.Το ένα το υποθέτω,το άλλο το θυμάμαι.
Δε σε γνωρίζω για να κατανοήσω τις ανάγκες σου,πόσο μάλλον να σου πω τι να κάνεις στη ζωή σου.
Μια απορία έχω μόνο και μια πρόταση.Η πρόταση αρχικά:Γράψε ένα γράμμα στη μαμά σου με όσα νιώθεις.
Όλα όσα είναι πολύ απασχολημένη ν'ακούσει ή όσα τυχόν προσπερνά ή υποτιμά ή δεν αντιλαμβάνεται.
Για να ψάχνεις πώς να τραβήξεις την προσοχή της σημαίνει πως θέλεις να σε ακούσει πραγματικά.
Αντί να το κάνεις με τον λάθος τρόπο που επίσης δε θα καταλάβει,δοκίμασε έναν πιο άμεσο κι απλό.
Κι η απορία τώρα: Τι ακριβώς θα έλυναν τα 42 κιλά;Συγκεκριμένα σε ό,τι αφορά τη σχέση σου
(αν κατάλαβα καλά)με τον πρώην αλλά και αυτήν με τη μαμά σου.Βοήθησε με,αν θέλεις,να καταλάβω.
Δε χρειάζεται να προχωρήσεις σε προσωπικές λεπτομέρειες,που δε θέλεις να μοιραστείς.Κυρίως με νοιάζει
εσύ ν'αναλογιστείς έναν έναν τους λόγους για τους οποίους θεωρείς δεν προχώρησε η σχέση σας με το παλικάρι
καθώς κι όποια τυχόν θέματα νιώθεις να έχεις με τους γονείς σου και να δεις πόση συνάφεια έχει το βάρος σου
ως προς αυτά.Καταλαβαίνω πως ενδεχομένως φαντάζει ανακουφιστικό το να νιώθεις πως κάτι περνά από το χέρι σου
και κατ'επέκταση μπορείς να το ελέγξεις μέσα στον κυκεώνα σημαντικών απανωτών εξελίξεων που σου επιβάλλονται
χωρίς να σε ρωτούν,στην πράξη όμως,ουσιαστικά,πόση σχέση πραγματικά το βάρος σου (είτε το τωρινό είτε αυτό 
που εύχεσαι ν'αποκτήσεις) με όλα αυτά έχει;Αν θέλεις,χαρά μου να συζητήσουμε ο,τιδήποτε είτε εδώ είτε σε U2U.

Ναταλία

----------


## cAtTaC

Καλησπέρα και σε εσένα Ναταλία!
Πράγματι έπεσες μέσα κ στα 2.Και έχουν χωρίσει οι δικοί μου και πάω λύκειο(α'λυκείου συγκεκριμένα).Καταρχήν,σ'ευ χαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή σου με το γράμμα.Αλλά έχω ήδη προσπαθήσει με άπειρους τρόπους να της μιλήσω!Όταν είμαστε οι δυό μας και δεν έχει δουλειά,όταν είμαστε με άλλους,ακόμη και μπροστά στον πατριό μου.Και όταν λέω ότι της έχω μιλήσει,εννοώ και ήρεμα αλλά και δηλώνοντας φωναχτά(αφού το πρώτο δεν έπιανε)το πόσο χάλια με κάνει και νιώθω...το αποτέλεσμα;........ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!Δεν δύναται να με ακούσει γιατί δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ότι έχει κάνει κάποια λάθη που μου έχουν κοστίσει και ότι η συμπεριφορά της τις περισσότερες φορές με έχει κάνει να φτάσω στα άκρα.Πολλές φορές παραλίγο να...γίνει το μοιραίο..Ίσως το μόνο πράγμα που μ έχει σώσει απ το να προχωρήσω στο τελευταίο στάδιο της απόπειρας είναι η δειλία μου.Την ίδια στιγμή όμως σκέφτομαι ότι και αυτό να συνέβαινε και πάλι δεν θα νοιαζόταν.ίσως να λυπόταν λίγο στην αρχή αλλά μετά θα με ξέχναγε.Θα την απάλλασσα από ένα βάρος...Τώρα όσον αφορά τον πρώην μου,είναι καθαρά θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης πιστεύω.Χωρίς αυτήν την ασφάλεια,τη σιγουριά και την ικανοποίηση που μου πρόσφερε μέχρι πέρυσι το αδύνατο σώμα μου νιώθω για πρώτη φορά σαν μηδενικό...σαν ένα άβουλο,αδύναμο άτομο που έχει χάσει την ικανότητά του να πετυχαίνει τους στόχους του..σαν κάποια που δεν μπορεί να πάει μπροστά.Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις τέλος πάντων!Αν ήμουν ξανά αυτό το άτομο που περιέγραψα τότε νομίζω όλα θα έπαιρναν το δρόμο τους.Αν ήμουν ξανά "σκορδόπιστη"!Παρεμπιπτόντ ς,έτσι με έλεγε ο πατέρας του πρώην μου περιπαικτικά και για να μην αναρωτιέσαι σημαίνει κοκαλιάρα,πολύ αδύνατη..δεν έχει να κάνει με τα σκόρδα(!)τα οποία κ εγώ αντιπαθώ!Γι αυτό δίχως εκείνη την εμφάνιση νιώθω όπως σου είπα ένα 0 και ότι δεν μπορώ να σταθώ δίπλα στον πρώην μου με το κεφάλι ψηλά όπως κάποτε(όχι ότι αυτός φημίζεται για την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση),αλλά ούτε και δίπλα σε κανένα άλλο αγόρι.Κι όσο για τη σχέση μου με τη μάνα μου,για να απαντήσω στην απορία σου,τα 42 κιλά απλά μπορεί να με πήγαιναν στο νοσοκομείο,όπου θα με έβλεπε σε εκείνη την κατάσταση και ίσως επιτέλους να νοιαζόταν και να καταλάβαινε ότι πράγματι κάπου έκανε λάθος...Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα!Περιμένω απάντησή σου, αν θες φυσικά!:smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

καλη μου γατουλα, νομιζω θα επρεπε αμεσα να συμβουλευτεις εναν ειδικο, να σε βοηθησει να ορθοποδησεις ψυχικα, να νιωσεις καλυτερα με τον εαυτο σου και να καταλαβεις πως οι ανθρωποι μας αγαπουν, μας φροντιζουν και νοιαζονται παντα, οχι μονο οταν ειμαστε αρρωστοι, αδυναμοι ή αδύνατοι. Η μας αγαπουν οπως ειμαστε η καθολου. Δεν υπαρχει "σε αγαπω αν". Η αγαπη ειναι χωρις ορια. Νομιζω η μητερα σου δεν εχει καταλαβει το μεγεθος του προβληματος σου, η λυση δεν ειναι να κανεις αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας για να τη πεισεις, για την ακριβεια δε χρειαζεται να πεισεις κανενα, εκτος απο τον εαυτο σου οτι εχει προβλημα και πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισει αμεσα.
Αν θελεις να πικρανεις/πονεσεις τον αλλο επειδη αδιαφορει/δεν ειναι κοντα σου, μπορεις να του γραψεις ενα γραμμα. Να λες οσα νιωθεις, οσα δεν ακουσε ποτε, να τα ξερασεις ολα. Θα νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα. Το γραμμα θα το ταχυδρομησεις και μαζι θα ταχυδρομησεις και καθε πικρια και θα προχωρησεις.
Αν επιλεξεις να τραβηξεις την προσοχη του αλλου θα ειναι προσκαιρο. Επιπλεον θα εχεις διπλα σου ανθρωπους που δε θελουν να ειναι μαζι σου, ειναι μονο επειδη πρεπει. Δε νομιζω να το θελεις αυτο. Ειμαι σιγουρη οι ανθρωποι σου σε αγαπουν αλλα καπου στην πορεια του διαζυγιου των γονιων σου και των οικονομικων θεματων χαθηκατε λιγο σε αλλα προβληματα ενω εσυ ασφυκτιουσες και ηθελες την προσοχη τους.
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου γραψω, νομιζω η μονη λυση ειναι ο ειδικος.

----------


## cAtTaC

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Αν θελεις να πικρανεις/πονεσεις τον αλλο επειδη αδιαφορει/δεν ειναι κοντα σου, μπορεις να του γραψεις ενα γραμμα. Να λες οσα νιωθεις, οσα δεν ακουσε ποτε, να τα ξερασεις ολα. Θα νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα. Το γραμμα θα το ταχυδρομησεις και μαζι θα ταχυδρομησεις και καθε πικρια και θα προχωρησεις.


Ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για το ενδιαφέρον και αφού το ξανασκέφτηκα αποφάσισα ότι δεν χάνω τίποτα να δοκιμάσω τη συμβουλή τη δική σου και της NADINE :yes: Αυτό λοιπόν θα κάνω!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by cAtTaC_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> γραψε στο google δωρεαν ψυχολογικη βοηθεια, βγαζει πολλα ενδιαφεροντα λινκ!!! Νομιζω υπαρχει κι ενας φορεας που λεγεται ανασα ή καπως ετσι, και ειναι δωρεαν. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι μπορεις να βοηθηθεις δωρεαν, μαλλον πρεπει να το ψαξειςμονη σου και να παψεις να απευθυνεσαι στους γονεις σου, που απο οσο διακρινω δεν εχουν τα χρηματα, αλλα ουτε τον χρονο και δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι περνας. Δεν εχει νοημα να αποδειξεις τι περνας, αλλα να το περασεις. μετα θα λυθουν ολα. Εμεις ειμαστε εδω οτι μπορουμε να προσφερουμε.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη!Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα θελα το θέμα να παρει περαιτέρω διαστάσεις γιατί θα νιώθω ακόμη χειρότερα..άσε που οι περισσότεροι φορείς για να σε βοηθήσουν πρέπει να πάσχεις από κάποια διατροφική διαταραχή..αν είχα ήδη ανορεξία ή αν έγραφα πέρυσι εδώ στα κιλά που ήμουν τότε(46,5-47)ίσως κάτι να γινόταν..αλλά το πρόβλημά μου έχει πολύ πιο βαθιές πιστεύω ρίζες..δεν οφείλεται δηλ μόνο σε λάθη των γονιών μου..έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με το δικό μου το ξερό κεφάλι και το πείσμα μου όταν βάζω ένα στόχο να τον πετυχαίνω..δυστυχώς εδώ η πειθαρχία που δυστυχώς έχω και η τελειομανία ίσως αποδειχτεί καταστρεπτική...όπως και να χει δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις μέχρι να το δοκιμάσεις...


τι διαστασεις να παρει? Εχεις κανεις αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας και φοβασαι τις διαστασεις? Ολα ειναι ανωνυμα, οπου και να παρεις, επιπλεον υπαρχει το απορρητο γιατρου ασθενη, αυτο στο υπογραφω 1000000% γιατι εχω φιλη ψυχιατρο (δυστηχως δεν ειναι σε αστικο κεντρο να σε βοηθουσα...)

Αφου εισαι ξεροκεφαλη (join the club) δοκιμασε να βαλεις στοχο να καλυτερεψεις τον εαυτο σου, αντι να τον καταστρεφεις! Ο εαυτος μας ειναι και η ψυχη μας, και το μυαλο μας. Αντι να ριχνεις ευθυνες στους γονεις σου (που δε σε βγαζει πουθενα, αλλιως εχεις ΚΑΘΕ δικιο) φροντισε να...σε φροντισεις. Αν δε φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου μη περιμενεις απο καποιον αλλο. Ειναι σκληρο και δε θα επρεπε να το παθεις σε αυτη την ηλικια, αλλα εγινε. Πρεπει να το ξεπερασεις και να συνεχισεις. Για να το ξεπερασεις πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισεις, να ανοιχτεις, να μιλησεις, να τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου. Πρεπει να πας σε ειδικο καλη μου..........εμεις εδω δεν εχουμε γνωσεις...

**νομιζω οτι εισαι αρκετα ανορεκτικη και μονο με τις σκεψεις που κανεις, δοκιμασε στους δημοσιους φορεις στο λινκ σε παρακαλω...........




> _Originally posted by cAtTaC_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Αν θελεις να πικρανεις/πονεσεις τον αλλο επειδη αδιαφορει/δεν ειναι κοντα σου, μπορεις να του γραψεις ενα γραμμα. Να λες οσα νιωθεις, οσα δεν ακουσε ποτε, να τα ξερασεις ολα. Θα νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα. Το γραμμα θα το ταχυδρομησεις και μαζι θα ταχυδρομησεις και καθε πικρια και θα προχωρησεις.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για το ενδιαφέρον και αφού το ξανασκέφτηκα αποφάσισα ότι δεν χάνω τίποτα να δοκιμάσω τη συμβουλή τη δική σου και της NADINE :yes: Αυτό λοιπόν θα κάνω!


αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να πας σε ειδικο αμεσα, αυτο πρεπει να κρατησεις απο οσα σου ειπαμε...

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν ειχα διαβασει την απαντηση της κυριας Ναταλιας συγνωμη! Διαβαζα μονο τα δικα σου μηνυματα ! Ειδες σου ειπε κι εκεινη για το γραμμα. Ειναι λυτρωτικο!!! Μερικες φορες δε θα θελεις καν να το στειλεις! Θα σου φτανει που τα εβγαλες απο μεσα σου! Αντε αγαπη μου καλη δυναμη και μη ξανακουσω χαζα για νοσοκομεια και αυτοκτονιες γιατι με τρομαξες :(

----------


## ανβι

δε θα σου μιλήσω για την υγεία, που είναι ό,τι πιο σημαντικό, το έκανα ήδη τα προηγούμενα σχόλια.
θα σου πω όμως για την ομορφιά. το υγιές σώμα και η ευεξία, ένα χαρούμενο πρόσωπο και ένα γυμνασμένο κορμί, αυτά είναι ομορφιά. και στη δική μου περίπτωση, έπρεπε να φτάσω τα 40 κιλά και να βαρεθώ να ακούω από τους γύρω μου "πώς είσαι έτσι;" για να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι "όχι, όσο πιο αδύνατη δε σημαίνει και πιο όμορφη".
όσο για τις δυσκολίες που περνάς, δες τις όσο μπορείς ως ευκαιρία. ευκαιρία για να γίνεις πιο δυνατός, πιο όμορφος, πιο αποφασιστικός και πιο ώριμος άνθρωπος. μόνο την πάρτη μας έχουμε και ορίζουμε, γίνε αυτό που θέλεις και γίνε καλύτερη.
κι αυτό σίγουρα δε σημαίνει πιο αδύνατη.

----------


## cAtTaC

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να πας σε ειδικο αμεσα, αυτο πρεπει να κρατησεις απο οσα σου ειπαμε...


Πίστεψέ με το έχω καταλάβει ότι μόνο ένας ειδικός θα μπορούσε να δώσει λύση σ'όλο αυτό που τραβάω αλλά όπως προανέφερα το οικονομικό αποτελεί μεγάλο εμπόδιο για μένα.Δυστυχώς,εγώ και οι δικοί μου είμαστε τόσο χάλια σ'αυτό το θέμα που θα ήταν αδύνατο να βρω τα λεφτά για κάτι τέτοιο.Ντρέπομαι που το παραδέχομαι :sniffle: αλλά ναι,το οικονομικό είναι ίσως το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο για να απευθυνθώ σε έναν ειδικό...

Άνβι,καταλαβαίνω ή μάλλον φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό που πέρασες θα ήταν τραυματικό για σένα...όσο για μένα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι θα με ωριμάσουν και πολύ όλα αυτά ή θα με δυναμώσουν γιατί το τελευταίο διάστημα(συγκεκριμένα από τότε που πήρα τα κιλά) τείνω να είμαι πολύ αδύναμη και να παραιτούμαι εύκολα απ' ό,τι μου φαίνεται δύσκολο.Δεν ξέρω γιατί το παθαίνω αυτό.Η ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια και ειλικρινά νιώθω ότι το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να με λυτρώσει τώρα είναι το να χάσω κιλά.Πες το προαίσθημα,πες το συνήθεια ή ό,τι άλλο θες αλλά αυτό νιώθω ότι μου ταιριάζει να κάνω στην παρούσα φάση.ok,ίσως να μην το φτάσω τόσο στα άκρα-στα 42-αλλά στα κιλά που ήμουν πέρυσι τουλάχιστον θα ήθελα να ξαναπάω.Η επιθυμία μου για μεγαλύτερη απώλεια ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι θέλω έτσι από περιέργεια να δω πώς θα φαίνομαι σε κιλά κάτω των 46,δεδομένου του ύψους μου.Να δω τι σχόλια θα εισπράττω.Γιατί βλέπεις,πάω και σ'ένα σχολείο όπου τα παιδιά μόνο επικριτικά ξέρουν να γίνονται.Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πώς σχολιάζουν(όταν είμαστε μαζί τουλάχιστον)τις άλλες κοπέλες.Βλέπουν μία ανορεξική(υπάρχουν αρκετές πολυυύ αδύνατες κοπέλες στο σχολείο μου-η κατάρα μου-):"Αχ,τι ωραίο σώμα που χει αυτή!Μακάρι να μουν και γω έτσι!Κοίτα αυτά τα μικροσκοπικά ποδαράκια!"Ενώ οι ίδιες είναι μια χαρά.Ή το αποκορύφωμα.Βλέπουν μία φυσιολογική στα κιλά και λένε:"Πω,πω κοίτα τη φάλαινα!Καλά δεν ντρέπεται να κυκλοφορήσει έτσι,μ αυτά τα μπούτια,μ'αυτό τον ποπό;Σαν πάτος είναι.."Και μην αναφέρω βέβαια τι λένε για τις πιο τσουπωτές ή εύσωμες!Βάλε και ότι όλο μου το σόι είναι αδύνατοι και ειδικά η μάνα μου..Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πώς νιώθω:sniff: :sniff:

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

Γεια σου cAtTaC :)

Αχχχ αυτός ο ρατσισμός στο σχολείο δεν παίζεται. Η καλύτερη τακτική είναι το γράψιμο θα δεις θα νιώσεις καλύτερα μόλις αρχίζεις να μην νοιάζεσαι για τα λόγια τους. Και επειδή και εγώ σχολείο πάω καταλαβαίνω. Εμένα π.χ κοροιδεύαν το ύψος μου αγόρια 1 και 60 για να νιώσουν αυτοί καλύτερα, το ίδιο κάνουν και οι συμμαθητές σου . Θα κάτσω να σκάσω; -όχι βέβαια- γιατί αυτό σε ρίχνει ακόμα πιο κάτω. Οπότε προσπάθησε να τους αγνοείς :cool rsvd:

Υ.Σ Τα 42 κιλά είναι πολύ λίγα και σίγουρα θα σε στείλουν στο νοσοκομείο, η αδερφή μου είναι 1.72 και 47 κιλά και είναι σαν σκελετός, το μισεί και δεν είναι και ότι πιο ωραίο για μία κοπέλα . Άσε που μετά δεν θα βρίσκεις ρούχα, εκτός αν θέλεις να ψωνίζεις από τα παιδικά ;)

----------


## sweetOctober

sweetgirl!!!! εχουμε παρομοια nickname kai ticker!!!!!!!! Ποσο ειναι το κοριτσακι σου? Χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν κι αλλες μανουλες που νοιαζονται και για το σωμα τους μεσα σε ολο το τρεξιμο!

Αγαπητη μου θεματοθετρια...σου εβαλα τα λινκ πιο πανω για δημοσιους φορεις, και τα βρηκα με ενα απλο google-αρισμα. Ειμαι σιγουρη πως αν πραγματικα το επιθυμεις θα βρεις τρόπο. Σε παρακαλω κανε το,......................... καλη δυναμη!!! Θα σε διαβαζω κι ευχομαι τα νεα σου να ειναι ολο και καλυτερα!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by cAtTaC_
> Η ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια και ειλικρινά νιώθω ότι το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να με λυτρώσει τώρα είναι το να χάσω κιλά.Πες το προαίσθημα,πες το συνήθεια ή ό,τι άλλο θες αλλά αυτό νιώθω ότι μου ταιριάζει να κάνω στην παρούσα φάση.ok,ίσως να μην το φτάσω τόσο στα άκρα-στα 42-αλλά στα κιλά που ήμουν πέρυσι τουλάχιστον θα ήθελα να ξαναπάω.Η επιθυμία μου για μεγαλύτερη απώλεια ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι θέλω έτσι από περιέργεια να δω πώς θα φαίνομαι σε κιλά κάτω των 46,δεδομένου του ύψους μου.Να δω τι σχόλια θα εισπράττω.Γιατί βλέπεις,πάω και σ'ένα σχολείο όπου τα παιδιά μόνο επικριτικά ξέρουν να γίνονται.Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πώς σχολιάζουν(όταν είμαστε μαζί τουλάχιστον)τις άλλες κοπέλες.Βλέπουν μία ανορεξική(υπάρχουν αρκετές πολυυύ αδύνατες κοπέλες στο σχολείο μου-η κατάρα μου-):"Αχ,τι ωραίο σώμα που χει αυτή!Μακάρι να μουν και γω έτσι!Κοίτα αυτά τα μικροσκοπικά ποδαράκια!"Ενώ οι ίδιες είναι μια χαρά.Ή το αποκορύφωμα.Βλέπουν μία φυσιολογική στα κιλά και λένε:"Πω,πω κοίτα τη φάλαινα!Καλά δεν ντρέπεται να κυκλοφορήσει έτσι,μ αυτά τα μπούτια,μ'αυτό τον ποπό;Σαν πάτος είναι.."Και μην αναφέρω βέβαια τι λένε για τις πιο τσουπωτές ή εύσωμες!Βάλε και ότι όλο μου το σόι είναι αδύνατοι και ειδικά η μάνα μου..Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πώς νιώθω:sniff: :sniff:


ειλικρινα για κανενα απο ολους τους λογους δεν αξιζει να πας πιο κατω σε κιλα. Το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι τα κιλα σου, ειναι οτι θελεις να χασεις κιλα...το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι οι αλλοι και τι πιστευουν ή λενε αλλα τι σκεφτεσαι εσυ στο δικο σου μυαλο. Αν ζησεις την υπολοιπη σου ζωη για να αρεσεις στους αλλους μονο δυστηχισμενη θα εισαι. Μπορεις να πρωτοτυπησεις και να αδιαφορησεις, να κοιταξεις τι ειναι καλο για εσενα και το σωμα σου, για την υγεια σου. Αν δεν αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου, δεν τον φροντισεις, δεν τον παινεσεις, κανεις δε θα το κανει για σενα, ουτε στα 42 ουτε στα 62 αλλα ουτε και στα 102 κιλα.................

----------


## anastasia_s

> _Originally posted by cAtTaC_
> αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος!θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω στα 47-48 κιλά και να πάω ακόμα πιο κάτω.είμαι 1.68μ. κ θέλω έτσι για το γαμώτο να δω πώς θα δείχνω στα 42 ας πούμε!άσε που αν τα καταφέρω και φτάσω εκεί κ χάσω δηλ. 14 κιλά σίγουρα θα έχω πολύ περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση κ δεν θα αισθάνομαι άσχημα για το πώς φαίνεται το σώμα μου αν πάω ας πούμε μέχρι κάτω στο περίπτερο!Γιατί έτσι νιώθω.Ισως ακόμη να με δει κ τ πρώην αγόρι μου και να τολμήσει να μου πει να τα ξαναφτιάξουμε.Έχω μάθει ότι το θέλει και τι καλύτερο απ'το να του δώσω αυτή την ώθηση!Άσε που αν φτάσω τα 42 μπορεί να καταλάβουν οι δικοί μου ότι υπάρχω κ να νοιαστούν για μένα!!!Επιτέλους!Εσείς τι λέτε;Δεν θα άλλαζαν όλα;:yes:


απο τα λεγομενα σου θα ελεγα οτι δεν φταινε τα κιλα... πρεπει να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου και να τον αγαπησεις , αν δεν εκτιμησεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου μη περιμένεις να τον εκτιμήσουν οι αλλοι!!!

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> sweetgirl!!!! εχουμε παρομοια nickname kai ticker!!!!!!!! Ποσο ειναι το κοριτσακι σου? Χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν κι αλλες μανουλες που νοιαζονται και για το σωμα τους μεσα σε ολο το τρεξιμο!
> 
> Αγαπητη μου θεματοθετρια...σου εβαλα τα λινκ πιο πανω για δημοσιους φορεις, και τα βρηκα με ενα απλο google-αρισμα. Ειμαι σιγουρη πως αν πραγματικα το επιθυμεις θα βρεις τρόπο. Σε παρακαλω κανε το,......................... καλη δυναμη!!! Θα σε διαβαζω κι ευχομαι τα νεα σου να ειναι ολο και καλυτερα!


Εδώ νομίζω ότι κάναμε ένα λάθος γιατί εγώ σχολείο πάω ακόμα λολ :p
Πάντως η δικιά μου μανούλα σίγουρα προσέχει :)

Υ.Σ Το συγκεκριμένο τίκερ το έβαλα επειδή μου άρεσε χιχιχι

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο της :like: καλά έκανες!!! Η θεματοθετρια πως ειναι?

----------


## cAtTaC

Γειά σας!!!!!!!Επέστρεψα κι εγώ!Ήθελα λίγο χρόνο να σκεφτώ σοβαρά τι θα κάνω για να αλλάξω την τωρινή μου κατάσταση.Και νομίζω ότι δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμη σε μια απόφαση αλλά τουλάχιστον ξέρω πλέον περίπου τι θα κάνω...Νομίζω ότι τελικά άλλαξα γνώμη και δεν θα υποβάλλω τον εαυτό μου σ'αυτό το μαρτύριο της στέρησης.Και αυτό με βοηθήσατε κυρίως εσείς να το καταλάβω γι'αυτό σας χιλιοευχαριστώωωωω!!!!:smilegrin ::smilegrin::smilegrin: Χωρίς την υποστήριξη και τη βοήθειά σας πιθανότατα να σκεφτόμουν ακόμη ότι το πρόβλημά μου σε όλα είναι τα κιλά μου και άρα η μόνη λύση είναι η απώλειά τους γιατί λανθασμένα(όπως λέτε)νόμιζα ότι μόνο έτσι θα ένιωθα χαρούμενη.Ήταν μια δύσκολη απόφαση να την πω και γι αυτό πραγματικά σας ξαναευχαριστώ!

sweetgirl,δεν είναι κι ότι πιο εύκολο να αγνοείς όλα όσα λένε αυτοί που είσαι κάθε μέρα μαζί τους.Και καλά πες μία,άντε δύο φορές να κλείσω τ αυτιά μου αλλά για πόσο ακόμα νομίζεις θα αντέξω;δεν είμαι τόσο δυνατή. :( .και σίγουρα δε θα μ άρεσε να ψωνίζω απ΄τα παιδικά!Σ'ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον!

anastasia μου πόσο δίκιο έχεις!πραγματικά το ξέρω ότι μόνο τον εαυτό μου δεν έχω σε εκτίμηση...Αυτό φαίνεται νομίζω και από το γεγονός ότι ήθελα να του κάνω τέτοιο κακό και με τις απόπειρες και με αυτή την απώλεια..όχι ότι τώρα τον έχω λατρέψει ή τίποτα τέτοιο!Απλά κάνω κάποια βήματα,θεωρώ,για να τον συγχωρήσω για τις αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις και πού ξέρεις;Στο μέλλον μπορεί να τα καταφέρω να τον αγαπήσω!

sweetOctober, δε χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κάτι στα λεγόμενά σου!Είχες κι έχεις δίκιο!!!! :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: Σ'ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για όλα!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,επίθεση γάτας και λοιπή παρέα.Ο χρόνος που μεσολάβησε,βλέπω,κύλισε εποικοδομητικά και πολύ χαίρομαι.
Είναι πολλά να ζητά κανείς από μια 15-16χρονη να επιζητά τις αυτούσιες λύσεις στα όποια θέματα προκύπτουν,ν'αγαπά τον εαυτό της
καθώς και να μην παρασύρεται από τις γνώμες των άλλων(οι περισσότεροι από μας παλεύουμε ολόκληρη ζωή και πάλι δεν καταφέρνουμε
και πολλά)αλλά είναι σημαντικό που τουλάχιστον φωτίζονται οι δρόμοι,που δείχνουν να βγάζουν στα καλύτερα μας.Χωρίς να προσπαθώ να χαλάσω
το θριαμβευτικό κλίμα που επικρατεί,θέλω να σε προετοιμάσω για ενδεχόμενες στιγμές που θα επιστρέψουν δυναμικά παλιές σκέψεις αρνητικές,
όπου το μειωμένο βάρος και πάλι θα φαντάζει λύση πας παρτού.Δεν πατάμε κουμπί κι εξαφανίζονται αυτόματα ως δια μαγείας τα ζόρια μας.
Είναι στα πλαίσια της εξέλιξης οι μικές οπισθοχωρήσεις και τα σημειωτόν.Το ζητούμενο είναι η γενικότερη πορεία να είναι προς τα μπροστά.
Όποτε λοιπόν πάλι σε πιάσεις να βρίσκεις δελεαστικό κάτι που βαθιά μέσα σου ξέρεις πως είναι καταστρεπτικό για σένα κι αποπροσανατολίζει
από την ουσία του πραγματικού ζητήματος,μη διστάσεις να μιλήσεις γι'αυτό,αν όχι σε ειδικό,αν όχι σε άνθρωπο δικό σου που εμπιστεύεσαι,
έστω σ'εμάς εδώ,να δεις η ίδια γραμμένα τα λόγια σου κι ενδεχομένως ν'ακούσεις κάτι βοηθητικό.Καλή δύναμη σε κάθε σου προσπάθεια
και μην ξεχνάς να παίρνεις από όπου μπορείς χαρά.Γι'αυτό σου δόθηκε άλλωστε η ζωή,για να την απολαύσεις!Όσο για την αγάπη για τον εαυτό μας,
άμα δε γεννηθήκαμε έχοντας την,θέλει προσπάθεια να την κατακτήσουμε.Ξεκινούμε από τη συμπάθεια και προχωρούμε.Για αρχή σκέψου
σε τι πιστεύεις πως είσαι καλή,ποιά είναι τα θετικά σου χαρακτηριστικά και πάρε δύναμη από αυτά.Προσπάθησε να σε δεις μέσα από τα μάτια
εκείνων που σε αγαπούν.Εσύ προκάλεσες αυτά τα συναισθήματα.Οι σχέσεις είναι αλληλεπίδραση.Κι όσο μπορείς περισσότερο να σε φροντίζεις.
Αν σε παραμελείς είναι σα να σε υποτιμάς.Αν σε φροντίζεις νιώθεις πως αξίζεις για να το κάνεις και να το δεχτείς από άλλους.Αρκετά μας έχουμε
στήσει στον τοίχο για τα φοβερά μας "εγκλήματα".Στην τελική,το μεγαλύτερο όλων είναι αυτό ακριβώς που μας κάνουμε,πολύ περισσότερο
από όσα τυχόν αρνητικά κάνουμε ή θετικά παραλείπουμε.Δύσκολη η συγχώρεση του εαυτού,αλλά δίχως αυτή,ελεύθερα πετάγματα ψυχής γιόκ!
Σταματώ να φλυαρώ,χαιρετώ,αφήνω φιλιά κι ευχές για ένα υπέροχο καλοκαίρι!Εξάλλου μόνο ένα καλοκαίρι του 2013 θα ζήσουμε!Ας το χαρούμε!

----------


## cAtTaC

Ευχαριστώ NADINE!Και νομίζω θα χαρείτε όλοι να σας πω ότι αποφάσισα για πρώτη φορά να φροντίσω τον εαυτό μου με σωστή διατροφή!Τώρα που τέλειωσαν κι οι εξετάσεις στο σχολείο θα έχω όλο το χρόνο μπροστά μου!!!Βέβαια νομίζω ότι μια μικρή απώλεια κιλών είναι αναπόφευκτη,μόνο και μόνο,εξαιτίας του ότι με τη σωστή διατροφή θα μειώσω αρκετά την ποσότητα των γλυκών που έτρωγα.Γενικά θα περιορίσω πολύ όλα τα τηγανιτά και το junk food.Όχι ότι είχα θέμα με αυτά..Το μεγαλύτερό μου θέμα είναι τα γλυκά!Αφού μπορούσα να φάω μισό ταψί μπακλαβά μέσα σε μια μέρα,την επόμενη ένα κουτί σοκολατάκια και πάει λέγοντας...:lol: Αυτά είναι κυρίως που μου έδιναν όλες τις παραπανίσεις θερμίδες.Με λίγα λόγια πάχαινα απ΄τα γλυκά!Γι'αυτό αν τα περιορίσω κατά πολύ και θα κάνω καλό στην υγεία μου και θα χάσω κάποια περιττά κιλά που οφείλονται σ'αυτά!Μακάριιιιι!!!!:duh::duh::duh :

----------

